# 1900 for SGMR



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Chris,
You must be in a real jam if you are up at 3:30 thinking about these:

T&B Catalog Number:
4-SW-EA-SPL










I think if I needed some, I would describe it just the way you did. I don't remember a common name for them.
1900 mudring extension?


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

what is the purpose of a 1900 box + a mud ring ???
I just use a single gang box.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

noarcflash said:


> what is the purpose of a 1900 box + a mud ring ???
> I just use a single gang box.


Mainly to extend a flush box to make a surface run of conduit.


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

What I see, and I see this alot in commerical.
EMT in the ceiling. then they drop BX to outlets, and light switches. and they use a 1900 box, plus a mud ring. and they use a shallow mud ring, so it's still beneath the surface of the sheet rock !!

yeah, it's nice so the box ins't crammed. But you can certainly get away with a deep single gang box, and save some money.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Those boxes are great. Much better than using a handy box extension.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

I've heard them referred to as "take-off boxes".


----------



## Grounded-B (Jan 5, 2011)

jrannis said:


> Chris,
> You must be in a real jam if you are up at 3:30 thinking about these:
> 
> T&B Catalog Number:
> ...


Here, in the Midwest, we call them "California boxes". Don't ask me why :confused1:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Grounded-B said:


> Here, in the Midwest, we call them "California boxes". Don't ask me why :confused1:



We do? :001_huh:


----------



## Grounded-B (Jan 5, 2011)

480sparky said:


> We do? :001_huh:


OK. Maybe it's only a Milwaukee thing.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Chris Kennedy said:


> What do you call the 1900 box that screws to a single gang mud ring? This is killin me.
> 
> Thanks.



I quit calling it. Every time I do it doesn't answer. :laughing:


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Funny I was trying to explain these to the GF the other day and couldnt think of the name. I ended up saying a single gang extension to 4square or something like that. He got it eventually....


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

i've always made my own...


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

D-Bo said:


> i've always made my own...


You stamp your own boxes?


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

jrannis said:


> Chris,
> You must be in a real jam if you are up at 3:30 thinking about these:
> 
> T&B Catalog Number:
> ...


:blink: I WANT A CASE!!! I have never seen those in Canada


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

Celtic said:


> You stamp your own boxes?


no i drill and tap a regular 4" sq box to mount to the mud ring then bring the wires through a chase nipple.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

D-Bo said:


> no i drill and tap a regular 4" sq box to mount to the mud ring then bring the wires through a chase nipple.


I always disliked when I saw this. 
It's a pain to fish a new circuit in without taking the poor mans box off. 
You look in your home made box and can't see the 1900 behind it.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

D-Bo said:


> no i drill and tap a regular 4" sq box to mount to the mud ring then bring the wires through a chase nipple.






















A little different


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

- single gang extension ring
-breakout box
- California box 

Usually Someone will recognize one of those


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Chris,
> You must be in a real jam if you are up at 3:30 thinking about these:


I'm up between 3 and 4 every morning, no alarm clock, just old and stupid.



Wirenuting said:


> I always disliked when I saw this.
> It's a pain to fish a new circuit in without taking the poor mans box off.


Thats not what I use them for. Picture roughing in a kitchen. Land MC for ice maker ect in a 1900 with SGMR. Up goes the rock then FRP or stainless. Ice maker comes in, install the box in question over the opening, covers any flaws in the wall finish. Now FMC to equipment termination, switch and industrial cover, I'm golden.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Chris Kennedy said:


> I'm up between 3 and 4 every morning, no alarm clock, just old and stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not what I use them for. Picture roughing in a kitchen. Land MC for ice maker ect in a 1900 with SGMR. Up goes the rock then FRP or stainless. Ice maker comes in, install the box in question over the opening, covers any flaws in the wall finish. Now FMC to equipment termination, switch and industrial cover, I'm golden.


That is a nice way to get out of stainless.


----------



## izzyish (Jan 14, 2012)

Raco ring for 4sq?


----------



## wlittle (May 12, 2011)

ive heard it called a Harold Box. they are way better than a handy box extension!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

wlittle said:


> they are way better than a handy box extension!


I concur!



Peter D said:


> Those boxes are great. Much better than using a handy box extension.


Last time I used a bunch, they were about $4 a piece and the supply house had 3 or 4 on the shelf. Of course they were able to transfer some more in the next day.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

I didn't know these existed. Could have used them numerous times. I always used wiremold 5751 box extension before. Or the deeper wiremold box extension. Don't know that number though.


----------



## wlittle (May 12, 2011)

the wiremold boxes work too, but kind of a pain to KO for conduit. i used to carry a couple of these on my service truck. they look very professional when finished.


----------



## bakerbrynn (Oct 13, 2010)

randas said:


> :blink: I WANT A CASE!!! I have never seen those in Canada


 I agree sweet!


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

wlittle said:


> ive heard it called a Harold Box. they are way better than a handy box extension!


 
That's what I tell them at the counter and they know what I'm talking about. Nice because they are for single gang or 2 gang extensions.


----------

